# Tying Knots, Untying Knots



## theflatoftheland (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey, I just finished this piece. Check it out!

Tying Knots, Untying Knots | JabberFlash


----------



## JoshyWashy (Nov 23, 2010)

wow, that was some good writing. not what i expected when i clicked this thread, but DAMN it was good. haha


----------



## theflatoftheland (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## dharma bum (Nov 23, 2010)

that was fucking great, man! keep em' coming!


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Nov 23, 2010)

wow... im impressed, keep writing man :] youve got something going for ya here


----------

